# AC References in other media



## RLinksoul (Sep 17, 2015)

While not as popular as other Nintendo franchises, Animal Crossing has seen its share of references in games, comics, anime and western animation. I couldn't find another thread for this sort of thing, so I decided to go ahead and make one.

First we have an anime by the name of 
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dō Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!
No Matter How I Look at It, It?s You Guys' Fault I?m Not Popular!
Or Watamote for short.

In episode 3 of the anime we have this little scene where our rotten protagonist proves why these games need better means of monitoring and controlling visitors.






Next we have Cartoon Network's Steven Universe, where the protagonist is shown several times to have a copy of the Gamecube version in his room, along with Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker.





And finally, from the latest OVA of the Yuru Yuri anime, we have Sakurako's frustration with in-game fishing.





And that's all I have for now. If anyone else knows of more Animal Crossing references feel free to share them.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw it referenced in a horror manga lol


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Oct 4, 2015)

One of the Littlest Pet Shop comics has one:

http://41.media.tumblr.com/33c3df76c9356a4fc29295da03fc79b8/tumblr_nm75s6qKrm1t85r0eo1_1280.png

The comic itself was originally supposed to be a parody of Animal Crossing, but the executives thought it was too boring (they've obviously never played it, haha) so they changed it to more of a fighting game


----------

